# Swallowed a Stick!



## mars (Feb 9, 2007)

My new Dauschund puppy sucked a stick straight down her throat today while outside. She did not and is not gagging, coughing, choking, etc. but I am still worried as the stick seemed long to me for her size. I know dogs will chew sticks, but will she digest this? Tks for any responses.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 7, 2007)

How big was the stick (length and diameter)? I'm certainly not a dog expert, but I am quite certain that your puppy will not digest the stick. Further, I can only imagine the damage that could be done if a stick tried to navigate the curves of the intestines. I really think you need to call your vet. Good luck.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Definitely get her to an emergency vet asap. She needs xrays immediately. The longer it waits the more damage it can do.


----------



## mars (Feb 9, 2007)

It was skinny and about 2-3" long. I will call vet tomorrow. Maybe they can give her something that will help her digest it. I hope.....



Lorina said:


> Definitely get her to an emergency vet asap. She needs xrays immediately. The longer it waits the more damage it can do.


I just called emergency clinic - the girl said was hard to tell, but should be okay to take her to vet first thing in the morning. I'm so worried...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I would not wait until tomorrow. This is very serious.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

my rotty eat sticks all the time. He chews them up first tho....


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

A co-worker of mine has a sheltie who almost DIED because he swallowed a 4 inch stick. They had to remove it surgically.

A stick that size can cause a blockage, or even puncture vital organs, killing your dog. Whole sticks do not digest.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree, seek attention immediately. A chewed up stick will pass, but a whole stick can deinfitely puncture something or cause and blockage and possibly rupturing at the intestines. Good luck and I hope the poor thing is okay!!!!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

any news???


----------



## QueenMerry (Jan 23, 2007)

FranMan said:


> my rotty eat sticks all the time. He chews them up first tho....


That must be a Rottie thing. My girl does the same thing. I had a Rottie male years ago who would mulch pine cones in addition to sticks, but not swallow them. He'd sit at the base of pine trees and whine because he couldn't jump high enough to get to the cones!

Of course I also had a Cairn Terrier named Mulch because he'd mulch anything he could get his chompers on...

None of them swallowed large pieces though. That's some scary stuff.


----------



## Maril (Jan 29, 2007)

We're all concerned about your pup. Hope she's OK. Please let us know.


----------



## mars (Feb 9, 2007)

Lucy is fine today. I called her vet this morning, and they said they felt the stick would soften up/break up and pass. I have to watch her behavior closely and examine her poop (yup - feel it - yucky) for pieces for the next couple days. I will be taking her to her 1st appt next week. Tks for everyone's concern. She is acting really sweet and in a great mood. She is already so well behaved too for 9 wks old. She pees & poops outside already (provided I keep a very close eye on her), stays in her crate quietly when I'm gone, and sleeps through the night. Even has a favorite toy already! She does like to be held a lot, but that's fine with me


----------

